# What Do You Recommend On A Second A/c Unit?



## Shawntoone (Feb 14, 2015)

Since the ALABAMA heat has been above 90 for a month now I pulled my camper out to get ready to go this weekend and realized the unit is working very hard but won't cut off or get to 75 in the 323 Bh I have.. With that said I think down south we need the extra cooling capacity and I think I want a stand alone unit to make things simple. What brand would you recommend that is easy to setup and priced right?
Thanks,


----------



## Bishopss (Sep 9, 2014)

We have our 323BH in Atlanta and are also looking at a second AC unit for the master. It's wired and all. The other unit could then be dedicated to the rest of the trailer.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Shawntoone,

Is you camper wired for 30 amp or 50 amp?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is wired for only for 30 amps a second installed AC will be out of the question. You could try a dehumidifier that runs on a much lower current draw.

If that fails then a cooler full of adult beverages and a shady spot by a lake or river is another good solution.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys........
I did add a second AC unit to my 30 amp fifth wheel (31FQBHS). Its just not tied into my campers electrical system.
I installed the AC unit in the master bedroom skylight. Ran the electrical line thru the ceiling (which was easy to do by way of the skylight above the shower). Down an interior wall to an under storage compartment which then connects to an exterior male plug I installed on the outside of the camper. Now when we camp I plug in the 30 amp service as usual and run a heavy duty extension cord from the new plug I installed to the regular 120V line at the power supply!
Luckily I am able to store my camper next to my house so I can also plug in this AC at the house to a regular 20 amp/120V plug in my garage when I need to pre-cool down my camper. 
I did the entire mod in 1 day. I bought the AC, Ceiling Assembly, and outside plug online. Total price was less then $600.00 and I can cool my camper down to where it is VERY COLD inside even in the TEXAS summer heat.

If anyone has ever pondered taking on this mod I would be happy to explain in more detail if you are interested!!!

Happy Camping,
Bryan


----------

